# Inexpensive Chip Guard/shield



## Big Bob (Mar 2, 2015)

Though not really a tool, using a sheet of clear plastic held on with a strong, small magnet makes a quick to install and remove shield to keep chips from coming out at you or to the sides. And.. it is cheap. Regards, Bob


----------



## Andre (Mar 2, 2015)

Very cool, I'll have to remember that one!


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't usually think of plastic like that when it comes to chip control…  Funny thing is, it is probably more transparent than the thicker stuff I usually use..  And when it looks ugly, just throw it out and go back to your recycling bin for replacements!  Thanks for posting!


----------

